# Mid-America Train Show, Nov. 27, Kansas City



## gloosbrock (Sep 8, 2011)

The Mid America Train & Toy Show is coming Sunday, November 27, 2011 at the Business and Technology Center at I435 and Front St. (1775 Universal Ave.) in Kansas City, MO. The hours are 9:00am-2:00pm and the admission is $5.00 for adults (children 12 & under free). Fred's Train Shop will be there (go to your left after entry - against the wall on the south side of the building) offering a large selection of used HO buildings, engines and rolling stock. We will also have vintage Lionel, Flyer, Marx, etc. along with RR collectibles, books, scenery products. We will have some N-scale items as well. Stop by and say hello to Fred & Gene. Visit our website at http:/www.fredstrainshop.com. Fred's Train Shop will also be open that Sunday from 1:00-5:00pm.


----------

